# Rod Storage



## cootcommander

Just wondering if anyone out there has a good way of storing their rods so they don't either break or get tangled into a big mess. I have a soft sided case with velcro on either side to hold them in place but even with gentle care I have broken 2 tips off already this year and every time I open the bag, the lines are all a big mess. Just wondering if you still get the line mess with the harder sided cases or what everyone uses so you don't have to spend so much time cleaning up a mess every time.


----------



## Dick Monson

I hadn't looked at a commercial system but probably should. I used a piece of plywood the length of the rods and about a foot wide with bungee cord across the top and bottom for 2 rods. But I put the rods in the cab for transport.


----------



## blhunter3

Keepers or a 5 gallon pale it what I use. Granted I use to make Keepers when they were still produced in the USA.


----------



## derrhunter101

The otter hard case is the only way to go I have a couple custom thorne bros rods and I wouldn't put them in anything else


----------



## fieldgeneral

Rattle wheels on the wall! No storage involved. :thumb:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Otter hard case is the only way to go!!!


----------



## lakeangler

I agree with a hard case. You could also add two sheets of foam inserts inside a soft case to help protect the fishing rods from moving around too much.


----------

